# Corsair H105 Komplettwasserkühlung vs. ARCTIC Freezer XTREME Rev. 2



## Lyvondria (16. August 2014)

*Corsair H105 Komplettwasserkühlung vs. ARCTIC Freezer XTREME Rev. 2*

Hallo,

Ich hab mal eine frage. Ich hab zurzeit den CPU Lüfter ARCTIC Freezer XTREME Rev. 2 drine. (http://www.amazon.de/ARCTIC-Freezer...qid=1407107444&sr=8-2&keywords=arctic+freezer) Das ist eher so ein Kühler der Mittelklasse. Ich würd gerne auf eine Wasserkühlung umsteigen und zwar auf die H105. Wurde mir empfohlen, weil die Leistung sehr stark ist und gut Kühlt. Mein CPU ist ein Intel Core i7-3770k Ivy Bridge. Zurzeit habe ich im Idle 35C° im Windows. Und allein nur wenn ich World of Warcraft Spiele, bekomme ich eine maximal Temperatur von 50-55C°. Weiss nicht ob das normal ist, aber ich hab gehört, dass Ivy Bridge CPUs probleme mit der Temperatur haben. Intel weiss das auch angeblich aber denen is das wohl egal. 

Nun zu meiner frage:

Wie viel C° würd ich noch herauskitzeln wenn ich den H105 einbaue gegen mein ARCTIC Freezer XTREME Rev. 2?
Als Lüfter für den Radiator hole ich mir die hier: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Noiseblocker » Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro Fan PL2 - 120mm

Natürlich 2x. Es gibt auch sehr starke CPU Luftkühlungen aber ich würd gerne mal eine Wasserkühlung haben um auf einen einigermaßen neuen Stand zu kommen.

Hoffe ihr könnt mir da Tips und Ratschläge geben.


----------



## CSOger (16. August 2014)

*AW: Corsair H105 Komplettwasserkühlung vs. ARCTIC Freezer XTREME Rev. 2*

Der 3770K läuft bei dir auf Standardtakt,die Temperaturen sind völlig ok,und dein Kühler ist auch gut.
Meiner Meinung nach eher sinnfrei eine AIO zu verbauen.

Niedrige Temperaturen könntest du auch damit erreichen.
(Gibt natürlich ein gewisses Risiko)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...extreme-test-wlp-wechseln-bei-ivy-bridge.html


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (16. August 2014)

*AW: Corsair H105 Komplettwasserkühlung vs. ARCTIC Freezer XTREME Rev. 2*

Die H105 ist keine WaKü, sie hat den Namen nicht verdient.
Es ist einfach eine total überteuerte Zusammenmischung von billigsten Komponenten.
Aber 50-55 Grad unter Spielelast?
Das ist grandios, da kannst du locker den Lüfter drosseln um die Lautstärke zu verringern.


----------



## Lyvondria (16. August 2014)

*AW: Corsair H105 Komplettwasserkühlung vs. ARCTIC Freezer XTREME Rev. 2*

Mir wurd sie halt empfohlen, kp. Jeder sagt was anderes.

Das mit dem Köpfen hab ich mir auch schon überlegt aber wenn ich was falsch mache, geht die Garantie weg und habs noch nie gemacht.


----------



## Abductee (16. August 2014)

*AW: Corsair H105 Komplettwasserkühlung vs. ARCTIC Freezer XTREME Rev. 2*

Deine Temperaturen sind doch super, wofür willst du unnötig Geld rauswerfen?

Was hast du für Temperaturen unter wirklicher Last?
WoW ist ja recht lieb, aber 55°C ist absolut harmlos.
Leerlauftemperaturen sagen praktisch nichts aus.


----------



## Lyvondria (16. August 2014)

*AW: Corsair H105 Komplettwasserkühlung vs. ARCTIC Freezer XTREME Rev. 2*



Abductee schrieb:


> Deine Temperaturen sind doch super, wofür willst du unnötig Geld rauswerfen?


 

Hm mir kommt das ziehmlich viel vor weils Standarttakt ist. Und in Battlefield 4 erreich ich 65C°... Oder ist das norma? Wenn ja, dann lohnt sich die Wakü net. Wollte sie mir eigentlich holen, um zu übertakten.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (16. August 2014)

*AW: Corsair H105 Komplettwasserkühlung vs. ARCTIC Freezer XTREME Rev. 2*

Kauf dir die H105 mit 4x denn Noisblocker PL2 dann machst Push/Pull. 
Ist zwar teurer als ein guter Luftkühler, aber bringt gerade wenn man z.B Overclocken will nochmals extra Temperatur Reduzierung und bleibt mit den PL2 leiser.
Damit sollte es ein leichtes sein wenn du die CPU (geköpft) 4.5Ghz bei ca 1.35V unter 75Grad zu kühlen.


----------



## Abductee (16. August 2014)

*AW: Corsair H105 Komplettwasserkühlung vs. ARCTIC Freezer XTREME Rev. 2*

Welches Gehäuse hast du?


----------



## Lyvondria (16. August 2014)

*AW: Corsair H105 Komplettwasserkühlung vs. ARCTIC Freezer XTREME Rev. 2*



MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Kauf dir die H105 mit 4x denn Noisblocker PL2 dann machst Push/Pull.
> Ist zwar teurer als ein guter Luftkühler, aber bringt gerade wenn man z.B Overclocken will nochmals extra Temperatur Reduzierung und bleibt mit den PL2 leiser.
> Damit sollte es ein leichtes sein wenn du die CPU (geköpft) 4.5Ghz bei ca 1.35V unter 75Grad zu kühlen.


 
Jop, so hatte ich es auch vor. Hab mir erstmal 2x Noisblocker geholt weil die ganz schön teuer sind. Die kommen dann erstmal auf die Wakü. Den rest kann ich ja nachbestelln.



Abductee schrieb:


> Welches Gehäuse hast du?


 
Corsair 750D. (http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00EB6O4N8/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1)


----------



## streetjumper16 (16. August 2014)

*AW: Corsair H105 Komplettwasserkühlung vs. ARCTIC Freezer XTREME Rev. 2*

Also das mit den 4 Lüftern im P/P ist eine gute Idee!! 

Du hörst so eigentlich kaum was wenn es leise Lüfter sind und hast trotzdem eine sehr gute Kühlleistung, egal ob für die CPU oder für die GPU


----------



## Lyvondria (16. August 2014)

*AW: Corsair H105 Komplettwasserkühlung vs. ARCTIC Freezer XTREME Rev. 2*



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Also das mit den 4 Lüftern im P/P ist eine gute Idee!!
> 
> Du hörst so eigentlich kaum was wenn es leise Lüfter sind und hast trotzdem eine sehr gute Kühlleistung, egal ob für die CPU oder für die GPU


 
Jop, aber die sind leider auch recht teuer, daher hab ich mir erstmal 2 bestellt. Die kommen an den Radiator dran, die restlichen kann man ja nachbestellen.


----------



## Abductee (16. August 2014)

*AW: Corsair H105 Komplettwasserkühlung vs. ARCTIC Freezer XTREME Rev. 2*

In dein 750D passt problemlos ein großer Luftkühler 
Produktvergleich Cryorig R1 Ultimate, Noctua NH-U14S, Noctua NH-D15 | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Lyvondria (16. August 2014)

*AW: Corsair H105 Komplettwasserkühlung vs. ARCTIC Freezer XTREME Rev. 2*

Naja, ich schau mal. Die H105 ist schon bestellt und kommt wahrscheinlich Dienstag an.. Wenn alles glatt laüft, kannsch ja kurz berichten wie es ist. 

Danke für die infos leute!


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (16. August 2014)

*AW: Corsair H105 Komplettwasserkühlung vs. ARCTIC Freezer XTREME Rev. 2*

Oh, großer Fehler.
Abgesehen davon sind Noiseblocker minderwertige Lüfter, die üben einfach null Druck aus. Komplett ungeeignet für Radiatoren.

Da haben die ''Experten'' wieder einmal tolle Arbeit geleistet


----------



## streetjumper16 (16. August 2014)

Ich hätte dir eher zu den Corsair SP120 geraten da diese ordentlich Leistung haben und sie auch wirklich leise sind.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (16. August 2014)

*AW: Corsair H105 Komplettwasserkühlung vs. ARCTIC Freezer XTREME Rev. 2*

Habe die SP 120 im Einsatz. 

Positiv ist :

- Sie sehen gut und lassen sich dank der Farbringe auch an die Systemfarben gut anpassen.
- Sie machen gut Druck bei 1200RPM aber dennoch Probleme den Druck auf den Radiator zu bekommen.

Negativ ist :

- Bei 1200RPM sind die noch sehr laut ab 1000RPM erst leise genug.
- Sind schrecklich schlecht regelbar, unter 800RPM garnicht zu gebrauchen, da entsteht verdammt lautes Lager klackern.
- Ohne Gasket die komplett den nicht Viereckigen Rahmen abdichtet, 
verschwindet von dem guten Druck sogut wie alles, da der Druck nicht in den Radiator geht sondern daran vorbei.

Ich würde sie mir nicht mehr kaufen !


----------



## streetjumper16 (16. August 2014)

Also ich hab insgesamt 9 von den Corsair Air Series verbaut und alle laufen auf 600rpm und das einzige was ich höre ist die Pumpe von der H100.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (16. August 2014)

*AW: Corsair H105 Komplettwasserkühlung vs. ARCTIC Freezer XTREME Rev. 2*

Die Air Version haben auch eine andere Lüfternabe + Motor als die SP Version. 
Die Lüfternabe der SP Version ist dicker ebenso der Motor breiter.

Du kannst nicht von der Air auf die SP Version schließen wenn beide nicht gleich vom Aufbau her sind.


----------



## streetjumper16 (17. August 2014)

Ich meine damit doch die SP120 bzw. AF120...

Auf jeden Fall finde ich sie nicht laut , da ist die Pumpe ungedrosselt lauter.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (17. August 2014)

*AW: Corsair H105 Komplettwasserkühlung vs. ARCTIC Freezer XTREME Rev. 2*

Ja aber du vergleichst doch die Air Version die du hast mit der SP Version oder nicht ?
Das geht nicht, weil beide Versionen anders aufgebaut sind, und die SP Version einfach viel Lauter ist.
Denke der verbaute Motor ist das Problem am SP das er lauter als der Air ist, 
das klacker des SP kommt ziemlich sicher von dem Motor.

Nochmal die Air Version ist nicht laut bei 600RPM das klar, gebe ich dir recht, habe ich 2 Stück in der Front verbaut.
Aber die SP Version ist laut und nicht gut regelbar. 
Unter 800RPM totliches klacker, das man noch auf einen halben Meter mehr als deutlich hört.

Davon abgesehen die Pumpe des H105 ist leiser als die des H100 oder H110.
Da hat Corsair auf die Kunden wohl gehört.


----------



## TeRRoRChiLLaa (24. August 2014)

*AW: Corsair H105 Komplettwasserkühlung vs. ARCTIC Freezer XTREME Rev. 2*

trotzdem ist die h105 hier rausgeschmissnes Geld da die Temperaturen in tief grünen bereich liegen....


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (24. August 2014)

*AW: Corsair H105 Komplettwasserkühlung vs. ARCTIC Freezer XTREME Rev. 2*

Aktuell liegen seine Temps nicht im tief grünen Bereich.

4.6GHz 1.29V 90Grad in Prime.
Würde er köpfen und P/P machen wären es 15-20 Grad weniger.
Dann könnte er ca. 4.7GHz bei 1.33V und maximal 80Grad realisieren.
Das schaft kein Luftkühler.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (25. August 2014)

*AW: Corsair H105 Komplettwasserkühlung vs. ARCTIC Freezer XTREME Rev. 2*



MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Das schaft kein Luftkühler.


 
Doch, natürlich. Warum sollte das keiner schaffen?


----------

